# Deer



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

So there are 12 deer in my yard right now.A few weeks ago I saw one that I think has mange or something.It is missing a large patch of fur on one side and very patchy fur like you see with mange on its back and lower neck.It is in my yard now and now another has small patches of fur missing on its sides and back with patchy fur on its neck.I don't think there's anything I can do,the nature center probably won't come out to do anything.What should I try to do?


----------



## Heyyouguys (Jun 19, 2016)

Rattielover965 said:


> So there are 12 deer in my yard right now.A few weeks ago I saw one that I think has mange or something.It is missing a large patch of fur on one side and very patchy fur like you see with mange on its back and lower neck.It is in my yard now and now another has small patches of fur missing on its sides and back with patchy fur on its neck.I don't think there's anything I can do,the nature center probably won't come out to do anything.What should I try to do?


I don't think there's anything you can do really, can you shoot it? I'm guessing you're in the US? If not I'm pretty sure an RSPCA inspector can come out to shoot it. Not sure about the laws in the US. But I do know that mange doesn't just go away, but because deer are so skittish it's almost useless to catch and treat them because most of them die of shock from being captured or just never heal due to stress. Sarcoptic mange has to be treated with medicated baths doesn't it? It's cruel to try to subject a wild animal to that kind of stress, so you're only options are put it out of its misery, or let nature be nature and take its course.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Shooting it would be illegal,I don't have a gun and it's really close to the time that the fawns are born.


----------



## Heyyouguys (Jun 19, 2016)

Yeah I figured it would be :/ don't know the US laws, but I know only people who have been on a course and carry a licence can shoot them here in the UK. 

I guess there's nothing you can do apart from let nature be nature. It's a cruel world sometimes and it's hard to see suffering and know that you can do next to nothing to solve it


----------

